
A look inside the highly profitable Sodinokibi ransomware business - peter_tonoli
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/a-look-inside-the-highly-profitable-sodinokibi-ransomware-business/
======
chkaloon
Would like more info about what law enforcement is doing. It's analogous to
old style piracy, and if US ships were being commandeered, the US Navy would
be deployed pretty darn quick. What are we doing about this?

